# 11 week old puppy with loose stool - help!



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Our first puppy said:


> Just a note - on Wednesday, I'm pretty sure she swallowed about a 4" piece of bully stick. I usually watch her very closely when she has them, but I ducked into the kitchen to check on the pie I was baking, and didn't notice it was gone until that night. That'll be the last time she has those unless I'm sitting there staring at her!! :doh: She's been peeing normally and pooping still on her normal schedule (just still loose), so I don't know if that changed anything.
> 
> Any help would be very much appreciated!!


 
I think you identified the culprit, bully sticks are pretty rich food, I would watch her a few more days to see if the dh will clear up, if not , back to the vet and tell them she at 4" of a bully stick. 

You can also try giving her boiled chicken and rice for several days instead of her regular food, it's easy on the tummy and helps get their system to calm down.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Thats good advice, chicken and rice for a couple days. See if that helps. Then you can start adding the new food in gradually. Hope that works.


----------



## rjake48 (Oct 27, 2010)

Try feeding your dog 100% pumpkin. Not the pie filling (too much sugar). It will help with the loose stool.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

Max had liquid diarrhea one night right after eating a whole bully stick. It was the braided one, so he got quite the dose. Trust me, it was not fun waking up in the morning to that little surprise.
The vet immediately put him on some meds (Flagyll I think and something else I don't remember) as well as Science Diet. He was immediately well.

I used the canned pumpkin when he ate some goose poop at the Bay. He was perfectly fine very quickly.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Fromm's is very rich with many diff ingredients, as much as i love the company and my dog loved the food it gave him stool issues as well. I think its the bully sticks as well!!


----------



## Our first puppy (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks so much everyone! 

I really thought it was the bully stick too, but it's now been 5 days since she's had any and there's been no change in her stool. 

I think we might try some chicken and rice to see what that does. My friend's mom is a vet and she suggested that, and that maybe she's developed an allergy. Hopefully we figure it out and find a food that works for her!


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

If her poop is not so bad as to be liquid and if there is no blood in it I would try the chicken and rice thing. However, if the poop has a lot of liquid in it I would take the puppy back to the vet, since dehydration can be such a problem when diarrhea is concerned. 
Poor baby, I hope she gets well soon!


----------



## Our first puppy (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks Lilliam! Thankfully her stools aren't THAT soft, they just vary between soft and not formed to formed but still pretty soft. And no mucous or blood! Whew! She's been drinking lots and is still peeing a normal amount so I'm not too concerned about dehydration at this point. Here's hoping that remains the same! :crossfing

I think I might try some pumpkin as well as rice with her kibble for supper today, just to see if that helps harden things up. I don't want to change things too suddenly as I have a puppy sitter coming in tomorrow since I'll be gone all day, and I don't really want any surprises left for him if we can help it!

Something else that I'm a bit worried about is that she hasn't pooped yet today.  Her last poop was last night at about 11, and it was more formed but still soft. I wasn't really that surprised that she didn't poop first thing this morning like usual because she went so late last night, but she hasn't gone since she ate breakfast (she's eating lunch right now). She doesn't seem different in any other way, (energy, etc) and is still chomping down her food, so hopefully she'll go after lunch and this is just a new momma worrying unnecessarily. :crossfing


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

That is a good thing she hasnt pooped yet...she may be getting better as far as her insides go when my pup had loose stools after the vet i put him on chicken and rice only for 2 days then slowly added his kibble back in and even after he was back on all kibble i kept alittle rice in his food for a few days...i never used the pumpkin just put a tiny bit in like a teaspoon with the rice/chicken...good luck


----------



## Our first puppy (Apr 15, 2011)

Whew! She pooped! Yay Loka!  It wasn't quite as soft as it has been, more formed but still not quite what we're aiming for.

How much of the chicken and rice do you suggest I give her? She's currently on 1/2 cup per feeding of kibble. Do I do the same for the rice mixture?


----------

